# Chicken type



## Josh996 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they're developing white earlobes they might be andalusians.


----------



## Josh996 (Mar 17, 2021)

Okay thank you can you tell if the hens or roosters? I’m new to chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one in the back might be a male. They might need to mature a bit more to know for certain. You should be hearing someone making awful noises learning to crow if one is a male very soon.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Beautiful birds. How many and what age are they? Cockerels will have bigger, redder combs than pullets.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

